# Thoughts on the Oris Divers Sixty-Five 40mm



## Caz1402

Been looking for a more vintage style dive watch recently and ran into this. I love it's size, 40mm is perfect for me as I have smaller wrist and I love the simple style and beautiful colour. Does anyone have any experience with this watch? Please let me know what you guys think. This will be my first fairly expensive watch, I know not for alot of people but for me it will be my first over £1,000.


----------



## FJR1971

I have the deuville version and like it a lot. To me the size and proportions are pretty much perfect.


----------



## Caz1402

FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 13966801
> 
> 
> I have the deuville version and like it a lot. To me the size and proportions are pretty much perfect.


Looks perfect, what size wrist do you have?


----------



## blobtech

I have the other 40mm dial version.
It has quickly become my go to watch- super versatile, fun to play with straps, durable enough to comfortably wear it during outdoor activities.

Did you have any particular questions about it?


----------



## Caz1402

blobtech said:


> I have the other 40mm dial version.
> It has quickly become my go to watch- super versatile, fun to play with straps, durable enough to comfortably wear it during outdoor activities.
> 
> Did you have any particular questions about it?


Thanks, the one thing I'd like to know is the lug to lug measurements if that's possible. My current everyday watch is an SKX007 which is a 42.5mm case and 46mm lug to lug and it fits pretty well. The oris has a smaller case size but for some reason looks larger to me.


----------



## blobtech

I did not wear it today to confirm, however internet says 48mm lug to lug for the 40mm version


----------



## Caz1402

blobtech said:


> I did not wear it today to confirm, however internet says 48mm lug to lug for the 40mm version


Thanks, really appreciate it. I did try and google it myself with no luck.


----------



## Incompass

Love the version in your post. Like the gold and silver accents. I haven’t owned one of these but have had several Oris watches and loved them. Always thought they represented a real value for the cost. Would love to see one on a canvas painted strap with a Nautical theme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcal4404

i thought the l2l was 47mm on the 40mm model

Here are som epics on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## Caz1402

It looks so much larger then the size suggest, unless my current watch wears smaller then it's size suggest. I have smaller wrist then you


----------



## FJR1971

About 6.5 inch


----------



## sticky

I got the Chris Ward C65 but if the build of my other Oris watches is anything to go by the quality will be right up there.


----------



## WeirdGuy

My Divers 65 is one of the most comfortable watches I have ever worn. 40mm is my sweet spot.


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

What does everyone think about the upcoming orange dial for Rake and Revolution? Too tacky?


----------



## Mirabello1

deepfriedicecubes said:


> What does everyone think about the upcoming orange dial for Rake and Revolution? Too tacky?


Love it.. On a NATO this is killer

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepfriedicecubes

Mirabello1 said:


> Love it.. On a NATO this is killer


Does comes with nato apparently. But on second thoughts, orange is probably not for me. It's practically impossible for me to match the outfit unless I'm on a beach or something. But I can get behind the idea of tropical/fume dials on oris 65.


----------



## Horoticus

deepfriedicecubes said:


> ... orange is probably not for me.... *unless I'm on a beach or something*.


There you go - perfect match! Beach. Blanket. Bingo. |>


----------



## Jesus Jones

It's the watch box killer! Mine arrived yesterday and it's as prefect as I had hoped it was. I took a gamble an sold some other watches to get it and it paid off. Like the OP this was my first $1000+ watch and it's worth every penny. Hey it is on my 7.25" wrist.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

I am definitely a fan of the 65 but prefer the larger sized, 42mm version. The design is fantastic and has been an "inspiration" for many other brands' watches now because of its popularity. I do feel that they are a bit overpriced for the specs of the watch but the build quality is great and the design is so good that people keep paying it.


----------



## kdtri1

Caz1402 said:


> It looks so much larger then the size suggest, unless my current watch wears smaller then it's size suggest. I have smaller wrist then you


Absolutely love my 65! I trimmed my collection down to 3 pieces and the 65 has is kinda my daily wear.

From memory the L2L is closer to 48mm. My wrist size is 6.5 inch and it wears really well.


----------



## DMGoldie

I love my original Divers 65...but I might like this version even more


----------



## islander009

I have an Oris 65 in the Deauville blue and love the 40 mm size! Honestly I tend to forget it's on most of the time. I haven't tried the 42mm but I wouldn't hesitate if you prefer that size. Here are some photos of my deauville on natos since there are so many options for straps sometimes it's hard to choose just one! 
Let us know your thoughts on the 40 mm Oris!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones

Love the combination of straps. I have a person on the way for mine and I might get more but the bracelet is so comfy, like most I forget it's on my wrist. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## White__Light

I bought the 2017 Movember edition of the 65 Diver back in November 2018 which is similar to the regular edition but without the bronze ring around the bezel.

It’s a beautiful watch, the 40mm sits great on my 6.75inch wrist and is very versatile with straps - the brown leather included with the watch looks great but I have also bought the steel bracelet and black rubber strap and it is just amazing how a different strap transforms the 65 Diver into something new.

Just don’t ask me which strap I prefer the most - too tough to decide!


----------



## phisch

My buddy at work has the steel/bronze 40mm. It's a really great looking watch, looks awesome on both bracelet and leather. It looks much thinner than I expected it to be, being that the bubble dome doesn't contribute to the profile from seeing it across a conference table.


----------



## old45

Love all the versions but I have the original version 65 - wears nice and thin too because a chunk of the 13" is made up of the dome.


----------



## jamwires

I own the bronze bezel 40mm model, as well as an SKX. They wear very different. I love the short lugs of the SKX. The Oris wears closer to the size of my Omega Moonwatch than I expected - which is still a VERY manageable size for my flat 6.5” wrist. 

The SKX has the most “chunk” of the three, with the Oris being the least. Wears thin and flat (other than the dome from the crystal). You’ll have no trouble whatsoever with the size of this watch, just make sure you stick to the 40mm models


----------



## JonS1967

I love mine as well. Very comfortable and nicely made. I've owned four different Oris watches over the last 20 years and have enjoyed all of them. I've got a 6-3/4" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shlomo_the_grouch

Wish they would take the words "Automatic" off from under the logo. They are doing it with the new 40mm ones with the blue and green dials, but not yet with the black.


----------



## CallMeJarob

I prefer the 42mm personally but either one IMO is the best value watch out there the quality is amazing.


----------



## Bryan2

Does the bracelet that fits this watch have a diver's extension like the Aquis?


----------



## Maxma01

How's the action of the bezel? YouTube review makes it look like it's got a lot of play


----------



## teeritz

Oris scored big-time when they released the 40mm Diver Sixty-Five range a few years ago. I have the blue/black dial version and wrote a review on it...

https://teeritz.blogspot.com/2018/10/oris-diver-sixtyfive-40mm-automatic.html

...and I also have the Movember Edition model, which looks almost identical to the bronze-bezeled model that you, OP, are considering.

Great watch, looks very slick on the riveted bracelet, and it works on almost any strap, from a NATO to a minimal stitch leather.

Best of luck with your choice.


----------



## SpankyMcGee

I absolutely love my steel/bronze 40mm. It's as close to perfect as pretty much anything in my opinion. I love that it's different from most of the popular (read Sub) watches and it wears perfectly on my 6 3/4" wrist. Definitely a keeper. Recommended.


----------



## yankeexpress

Ridiculously great watch


----------



## kplam

Sweet! I remember reading you review when I was initially looking at the Diver 65. I ended up buying the same black/blue 40mm one and also now have the Movember 40mm!



teeritz said:


> Oris scored big-time when they released the 40mm Diver Sixty-Five range a few years ago. I have the blue/black dial version and wrote a review on it...
> 
> https://teeritz.blogspot.com/2018/10/oris-diver-sixtyfive-40mm-automatic.html
> 
> ...and I also have the Movember Edition model, which looks almost identical to the bronze-bezeled model that you, OP, are considering.
> 
> Great watch, looks very slick on the riveted bracelet, and it works on almost any strap, from a NATO to a minimal stitch leather.
> 
> Best of luck with your choice.


----------



## TimL1925

I just bought this watch yesterday. I love it!


----------



## teeritz

kplam said:


> Sweet! I remember reading you review when I was initially looking at the Diver 65. I ended up buying the same black/blue 40mm one and also now have the Movember 40mm!


I bet your significant other hates my guts.


----------



## kplam

teeritz said:


> I bet your significant other hates my guts.


Haaaa! Nope never showed her 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## TimL1925




----------



## Rice and Gravy

Are the full range of 2019 Oris 65s out and available now?


----------



## teeritz

kplam said:


> Haaaa! Nope never showed her
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Well, if she ever finds out, I don't know you, pal. We've never spoken about this, and I've never heard of Canada. ?


----------



## parman

I don't care for the 12, 3, 6, &9 numbers/symbols


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

I used to have this Oris with the outer bronze bezel ring and it was my favorite watch but I thinned all my watch collection out to get me a rolex explorer, I will say out of all the watches I regret selling the 65, I am actually am getting another one and pre-ordered the two tone bronze version, I always wants the front bezel to be bronze with the blue dial, I think the watch face on that model looks amazing, still not sold on the bracelet but it might look cool over time as well.


----------



## BigFatFred

FJR1971 said:


> View attachment 13966801
> 
> 
> I have the deuville version and like it a lot. To me the size and proportions are pretty much perfect.


lovely, I really like my 65, I change the straps regularly it suits a lot of different styles..


----------



## Bryan2

I've got my eye on this one, but haven't been able to find it anywhere yet.


----------



## dbleoh7

I have small wrists and the 40mm black 65 looks great and it also looks amazing on different strap combinations. Excellent watch. You can never go wrong with Oris. Excellent brand


----------



## Octarine

Bryan2 said:


> I've got my eye on this one, but haven't been able to find it anywhere yet.
> 
> View attachment 14100427


I think Abt electronics has one in stock in Glenview IL. My salesperson there is Stefania and she was super helpful.


----------



## jamwires

The 65 bronze bezel is borderline perfect to me. If anything, I like it more every day I wear it.


----------



## liquidtension

Bryan2 said:


> I've got my eye on this one, but haven't been able to find it anywhere yet.
> 
> View attachment 14100427


This is timeless limited edition - https://wornandwound.com/review/review-oris-divers-sixty-five-timeless-limited-edition/

You can pre-order this here https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/timeless-65-limited-edition/


----------



## tmvu13

I really hope Oris comes out with a GMT version of the 65, much like they did with the chronograph.


----------



## dmitrzak1

40mm would be the way to go for me. The sixty five is truly a winner. Has both new and old styling and gives of a nostalgic vibe. The smaller size is definitely nicer too.


----------



## kdtri1

I really like this Timeless 65 Limited Edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

liquidtension said:


> This is timeless limited edition - https://wornandwound.com/review/review-oris-divers-sixty-five-timeless-limited-edition/
> 
> You can pre-order this here https://timelessluxwatches.com/product/timeless-65-limited-edition/


Looks like it has changed up a little since the initial photos came out....green dial looks different and it now has the invert triangle at 12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Mondo Shizmo said:


> I used to have this Oris with the outer bronze bezel ring and it was my favorite watch but I thinned all my watch collection out to get me a rolex explorer, I will say out of all the watches I regret selling the 65, I am actually am getting another one and pre-ordered the two tone bronze version, I always wants the front bezel to be bronze with the blue dial, I think the watch face on that model looks amazing, still not sold on the bracelet but it might look cool over time as well.


Where did you pre-order from? Been eyeing the same two-tone version, will pick one up once they start trickling in at AD's.


----------



## Maruzen

The one in the picture above is actually the regular version of the green dial coming out this year. It has the standard indices and a date window. The Timeless LE has different indices, a darker gradient green dial with no date window. The movement has been modified so no phantom click. You can pre-order both at Timeless.


----------



## rfortson

I have the first reissue from a few years back. The watch wears like a dream on my 6.75" wrist. Lays flatter than it's spec indicate and looks great. I wear it almost exclusively on the khaki canvas strap it came on, but I do have the rubber strap (nice), the bracelet (nice, looks cool) and the NATO (nice as well). I just rarely wear it on the others because the khaki strap makes it look like no other dive watch.

Divers 65 - 2 by Russ, on Flickr

Oris 2 by Russ, on Flickr

Oris 1 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, I recently purchased my second Oris Divers 65. There are so many variations to choose from. However, I had this one before and foolishly sold it. Now it's back again, and still loving it. Actually, I sold my Rolex Sub which I owned only briefly. Although it is a beautifully crafted watch, in the end I just found it uninteresting. Best way I can explain it. On the other hand, this is definitely interesting:



Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Calier

The Oris Sixty-Five series is beautiful. Does anyone have a wrist shot of the bud dial 42 mm version on a 6.75 in wrist?


----------



## NTJW

Mine is a week old, purchased it with bracelet, and I couldnt be happier. Compliments my Rolex OP 36mm real well as a more sporty casual one.

I also love the bracelet, its thin and light without feeling fragile, and tapers down to 14-16mm on the end and clasp.

The bronze and rose gold is really nice, giving it a nice bling without getting too over the top.

Whats more is the 40mm size is a great number for me as it doesnt overhang on my wrist at all.

Amazing watch, especially given its price.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oriscenter

NTJW said:


> Mine is a week old, purchased it with bracelet, and I couldnt be happier. Compliments my Rolex OP 36mm real well as a more sporty casual one.
> 
> I also love the bracelet, its thin and light without feeling fragile, and tapers down to 14-16mm on the end and clasp.
> 
> The bronze and rose gold is really nice, giving it a nice bling without getting too over the top.
> 
> Whats more is the 40mm size is a great number for me as it doesnt overhang on my wrist at all.
> 
> Amazing watch, especially given its price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


great one


----------



## De Wolfe

Great watch, can't go wrong


----------



## rfortson

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I recently purchased my second Oris Divers 65. There are so many variations to choose from. However, I had this one before and foolishly sold it. Now it's back again, and still loving it. Actually, I sold my Rolex Sub which I owned only briefly. Although it is a beautifully crafted watch, in the end I just found it uninteresting. Best way I can explain it. On the other hand, this is definitely interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Carl, did you buy the same one you had before? I've actually considered buying the Deauville blue/gray one on the light blue NATO. That watch screams "SUMMER" to me.


----------



## RussMurray

I love this watch!


----------



## daffie

#metoo


----------



## TTR

Just got one, really liking it!

Not too many pictures of these around, so here are few









































Lume is not all that great, ok on hands but less so on indices


----------



## Joesan

daffie said:


> #metoo


Is this strap from finnwatchstraps? I have a very similar one from finnwatchstraps! It looks stunning!


----------



## Joesan

daffie said:


> #metoo


Is this strap from finnwatchstraps? I have a very similar one from finnwatchstraps! It looks stunning!


----------



## daffie

Joesan said:


> Is this strap from finnwatchstraps? I have a very similar one from finnwatchstraps! It looks stunning!


Thank you...I really like this combo as well. It's a vintage dark-brown from strps.watch. They have great straps and at really good prices.

https://strps.watch/collections/strps/products/strps-vintage-leather-tobacco-dark-brown


----------



## jalquiza

Really liking the small proportions and extreme dome on these. Too rare these days.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I have a larger wrist - 7.5+ inches - and I think it wears great. I'd say the D65 wear slightly larger than the average 40mm diver due to the thinness of the bezel and relatively large dial.


----------



## jamwires

My favourite watch. Makes me want to sell my more expensive watches and buy a bunch of Oris.


----------



## tsteph12

Has anyone here obtained the new 2019 version with green dial? Looks stunning in photos and am considering purchase.


----------



## NTJW

The green gradation dial you mean? The marketing pics looks nice, isnt that a limited edition though?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

NTJW said:


> The green gradation dial you mean? The marketing pics looks nice, isnt that a limited edition though?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


No, not the Timeless limited green gradient dial, but rather was enquiring about this new standard one.


----------



## NTJW

tsteph12 said:


> No, not the Timeless limited green gradient dial, but rather was enquiring about this new standard one.
> 
> View attachment 14253693


Ah I see, looks great though, but seems like they are really capitalizing the moment with endless dial combination hahaha

Cant blame them though

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

Not sure if you guys noticed that Oris silently released the bronze bezel in 42mm, the date window is on at the 3 o'clock similar with the 36mm version. I saw when they post a few in their IG and realised it's not the same as what was released last year.


----------



## gr8sw

picked this up recently and really liking it, especially on the comfy Hadley Roma Jubilee! :-!

6.75" wrist for reference...


----------



## kplam

gr8sw said:


> picked this up recently and really liking it, especially on the comfy Hadley Roma Jubilee! :-!
> 
> 6.75" wrist for reference...


Do you mind sharing the model number and store where you picked up that Hadley Roma Jubilee? Was any modification required? Thanks

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw

kplam said:


> Do you mind sharing the model number and store where you picked up that Hadley Roma Jubilee? Was any modification required? Thanks


I've had the bracelet for a while now, can't recall where I got it, but they are readily available online... the model # is MB4216W, SE/CE20

the only mod necessary for me was crimping the end-links slightly for a better fit... otherwise, very easy to install and looks great imho!


----------



## gr8sw

kplam said:


> Do you mind sharing the model number and store where you picked up that Hadley Roma Jubilee? Was any modification required? Thanks


I've had the bracelet for a while now, can't recall where I got it, but they are readily available online... the model # is MB4216W, SE/CE20

the only mod necessary for me was crimping the end-links slightly for a better fit... otherwise, very easy to install and looks great imho!


----------



## kplam

Awesome! Thank you, looks so awesome on the Divers 65. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Awkwardly, I bought this after market jubilee for my oyster perpetual 36mm Rolex. I was curious if i could fit it in, and
...

It actually fits better than it did on my Rolex! Lmao

No mods needed, it just slipped on like it belonged there!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stopstandthere

It looks very tempting. Wonder if it is blue or black dial?


----------



## stopstandthere

liquidtension said:


> Not sure if you guys noticed that Oris silently released the bronze bezel in 42mm, the date window is on at the 3 o'clock similar with the 36mm version. I saw when they post a few in their IG and realised it's not the same as what was released last year.


It looks very nice.


----------



## old45

Looking for a bracelet for the 40mm version, any tips?

Ace Jewelers out of Amsterdam used to sell the bracelet separate but looks like they don't any more.

Has anyone used a 3rd party bracelet on one of these?


----------



## Buchmann69

Enjoying this new acquisition

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## kdtri1

Buchmann69 said:


> Enjoying this new acquisition
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


So nice!

I would of got this if I didn't already have a 65..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Contaygious

Can someone explain to me why there are two totally different watches called sixty-five?

Also which is better?


----------



## slorollin

Anybody doing the mesh? Seems a natural.


----------



## jz1094

I like it, it looks super thin, but only 100m for a dive watch seems low to me.


----------



## rfortson

jz1094 said:


> I like it, it looks super thin, but only 100m for a dive watch seems low to me.


100m WR is all the ISO spec for dive watches requires. It's plenty.


----------



## wis_dad

rfortson said:


> 100m WR is all the ISO spec for dive watches requires. It's plenty.


My thoughts exactly. Go on YouTube and there are videos of people diving wearing a '66.


----------



## carlhaluss

Well, as I sat in the park this evening contemplating my really nice collection, the one that came to mind that I wanted most on my wrist was the Diver 65 40mm. I have been very fortunate during the past 20 or so years, to own a number of really terrific watches. My most recent high end watch was a Rolex Submariner 114060 that I had put off getting over the years, and decided I simply had to have it. With a tremendous amount of anticipation over a month or so, I got one at last. My love affair lasted a week, then after that I wore it off and on for about a month. Then I sold it to a good friend who said he couldn't live without it, and bought myself an Oris Diver 65, the original one with the funky font. Within a couple of months friend sold the Sub. He bought an Oris Diver 65 as well, a different model than mine. Saw him tonight. He loves his Diver 65, and I love mine.

Now, please believe me, I mean no disrespect to Rolex. They make lovely watches. And whatever they do they do beautifully. I suppose they lack that X-Factor that I look for in a watch. All I know is here are two watch lovers who both owned a Rolex Sub, and sold them within a couple of months ownership and got Oris Diver 65s. I don't believe there could be a better testament to Oris Diver 65.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

rfortson said:


> Carl, did you buy the same one you had before? I've actually considered buying the Deauville blue/gray one on the light blue NATO. That watch screams "SUMMER" to me.


Sorry I didn't respond sooner. Yes, I did buy the same one as before. Love it. The blue/gray is really a great combo as well. Anyway, this one I will not let go!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Earl Grey

I have considered the original since it came out, but don’t care for the black DLC coating on the bezel coin edge. Now that the blue dial silver bezel is out, I am once again thinking about one of these. 

Others in the running are Sinn 104, Aquis 39.5 matte black, and Omega SMP 2254.50. (Basically I am looking for a ~40mm black dial watch with unique design, rotating bezel, and a mostly brushed case). I am curious if anyone here has had one of these as well and can give me some insights into what you liked and disliked about the 65 and the other one. 

PS: I also have a ProPilot and generally am very impressed with Oris. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

Earl Grey said:


> I have considered the original since it came out, but don't care for the black DLC coating on the bezel coin edge. Now that the blue dial silver bezel is out, I am once again thinking about one of these.
> 
> Others in the running are Sinn 104, Aquis 39.5 matte black, and Omega SMP 2254.50. (Basically I am looking for a ~40mm black dial watch with unique design, rotating bezel, and a mostly brushed case). I am curious if anyone here has had one of these as well and can give me some insights into what you liked and disliked about the 65 and the other one.
> 
> PS: I also have a ProPilot and generally am very impressed with Oris.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had my diver 65 for over 3yrs now and in the last 6 months acquired an aquis 39.5.

I have since sold the 39.5 and still have the 65.
The 39.5 just felt a bit small and more like a females aquis instead.

For me the 65 is a fantastic watch overall. It has great dimensions, awesome domed crystal, looks good with all types of straps and can be worn as a daily watch.

There are a whole heap of variations now so I'm sure you'll be able to find one that is right for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Earl Grey said:


> I have considered the original since it came out, but don't care for the black DLC coating on the bezel coin edge. Now that the blue dial silver bezel is out, I am once again thinking about one of these.
> 
> Others in the running are Sinn 104, Aquis 39.5 matte black, and Omega SMP 2254.50. (Basically I am looking for a ~40mm black dial watch with unique design, rotating bezel, and a mostly brushed case). I am curious if anyone here has had one of these as well and can give me some insights into what you liked and disliked about the 65 and the other one.
> 
> PS: I also have a ProPilot and generally am very impressed with Oris.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ProPilot is a great watch, too. Just a thought about the black DLC coating on the bezel edge: I felt the same as you do, wishing that the edge was bare metal just like the other models. I actually didn't notice it until after I bought the watch. However, after doing research about the original 65 model, I realized that it also had the black edge of the bezel. So, that really changed my thinking, and realized that is why Oris did that. And I think they actually improved the look of the original, with placing the date at 6 o'clock and the "3" becoming a full size.

I just got another Oris, with the bronze edge on the bezel. A buddy of mine got a similar one, and really loves it. Of course, you can get also a model with the whole bezel in stainless steel. Just thought the fact about the original might change your thoughts a bit about the original.

Happy hunting!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JonS1967

carlhaluss said:


> Well, as I sat in the park this evening contemplating my really nice collection, the one that came to mind that I wanted most on my wrist was the Diver 65 40mm. I have been very fortunate during the past 20 or so years, to own a number of really terrific watches. My most recent high end watch was a Rolex Submariner 114060 that I had put off getting over the years, and decided I simply had to have it. With a tremendous amount of anticipation over a month or so, I got one at last. My love affair lasted a week, then after that I wore it off and on for about a month. Then I sold it to a good friend who said he couldn't live without it, and bought myself an Oris Diver 65, the original one with the funky font. Within a couple of months friend sold the Sub. He bought an Oris Diver 65 as well, a different model than mine. Saw him tonight. He loves his Diver 65, and I love mine.
> 
> Now, please believe me, I mean no disrespect to Rolex. They make lovely watches. And whatever they do they do beautifully. I suppose they lack that X-Factor that I look for in a watch. All I know is here are two watch lovers who both owned a Rolex Sub, and sold them within a couple of months ownership and got Oris Diver 65s. I don't believe there could be a better testament to Oris Diver 65.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Now that's what I call high praise! Because you, sir, have an amazing collection and impeccable taste.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

JonS1967 said:


> Now that's what I call high praise! Because you, sir, have an amazing collection and impeccable taste.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Thanks, Jon. Spoken by a truly sincere gentleman!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Earl Grey

carlhaluss said:


> ProPilot is a great watch, too. Just a thought about the black DLC coating on the bezel edge: I felt the same as you do, wishing that the edge was bare metal just like the other models. I actually didn't notice it until after I bought the watch. However, after doing research about the original 65 model, I realized that it also had the black edge of the bezel. So, that really changed my thinking, and realized that is why Oris did that. And I think they actually improved the look of the original, with placing the date at 6 o'clock and the "3" becoming a full size.
> 
> I just got another Oris, with the bronze edge on the bezel. A buddy of mine got a similar one, and really loves it. Of course, you can get also a model with the whole bezel in stainless steel. Just thought the fact about the original might change your thoughts a bit about the original.
> 
> Happy hunting!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks. I wish the bezel was a one piece without an insert, like on the original, and like on the current Sinn 103 Acrylic. Then I could better embrace it, but a black insert in a black bezel feels like cutting corners. Here is the 103 for comparison.










Though regardless of construction, I would still worry about the black wearing off the edge, and I don't really want to have to worry about babying my watches.










Does anyone know how difficult it would be to source a replacement bezel from Oris and how much that would cost? Not the insert, the bezel. I could conceivably put a stainless bezel on the 3/6/9/12 version of the 65 and solve the problem (like the Topper special edition, but WITH date!)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

A couple more observations and questions:

1. I just noticed that the hour hand is segmented in such a way that the tip looks like the old Oris shield logo. How cool is that? So does the 12 o'clock marker, of course, which I did notice right away.

2. On the Movember and bronze bezel versions, in multiple videos that I have watched the gold printing looks yellow gold and to my eyes clashes with the rose gold pvd. Question to anyone who owns one of these: do you notice the different shades of gold and does it bother you?

3. For those of you who own the full blue dial version, how often does the dial color trend towards royal blue/purple? In some photos and videos of this version I like the blue, and sometimes I don't, based on the white balance settings. I am trying to figure out which is truer to life. Here are two photos that show the difference. Please let me know which one you think is truer to real life.

Don't like this shade of blue at all:










This one looks great to me:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney

Love my 65!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin




----------



## Davidgt

For those of you who
Might not know , the Oris 65 40mm 
Looks great with an Omega AT Bracelet ...

Fits rather nicely










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney

Looks great on a Nato too!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I've been wearing this a lot the past week or so and have really been enjoying and appreciating more. Such a great looking and comfortable watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1

Check out this comparison I did just a while back..
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/compa...8-vs-oris-divers-65-bronze-bezel-5000265.html

I'm waiting on the new Divers 65 chrono to come out and at a grey market price point..


----------



## eleven pass

hanif.rayney said:


> Looks great on a Nato too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Really quite a watch... might have to make this my next acquisition. Just need to sell a couple and make room!


----------



## Davidgt

Love this versatility










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingspertel

buy one, you will be happy
choose one on leather or on nato …
for me it's very close to the BB58

alternatives: rado captain cook, Chris Ward, lorier, meraud, steinhart, ...


----------



## Thunder1

This *honey* of a watch showed up earlier this afternoon...thoroughly enjoyable...


----------



## old45

At my local AD the Arabic numeral versions are being sold for $1K off (equivalent to $1.1K USD) would be interesting to know if they are hard to move or being phased out or something?


----------



## old45

My local AD wanted USD$450 (equivalent) just for the bracelet on its own!


----------



## NTJW

old45 said:


> At my local AD the Arabic numeral versions are being sold for $1K off (equivalent to $1.1K USD) would be interesting to know if they are hard to move or being phased out or something?


The arabic ones doesnt get much love down here either, the diver index ones pretty much gets sold out most of the time with only some odd pieces with strap that gets left over

People also prefer the bracelet versions

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhwarthog

Can't go wrong!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1

old45 said:


> My local AD wanted USD$450 (equivalent) just for the bracelet on its own!


get the bracelet version or you gonna have to spend a bunch in case you decide to get one later like i did


----------



## NTJW

mkeric1 said:


> get the bracelet version or you gonna have to spend a bunch in case you decide to get one later like i did


If there is a bracelet option, always always always always x100000 get the bracelet, saves you hassle, money, time, and all the sorts if you want one later down the road. Besides, even if you dont wear it, it has better resale value, than without

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

mkeric1 said:


> get the bracelet version or you gonna have to spend a bunch in case you decide to get one later like i did


yep, I bought mine before the bracelet was even an option


----------



## old45

I'd love to see this re-issued with just the single word ORIS at the top of the dial instead of the ORIS---Automatic. Never versions of the 65 seem to all have this.


----------



## Bonzodog

I put a zuludiver rubber strap on mine.


----------



## old45

After having this for 3 years I can say that in my opinion the main things holding this back from being perfect is the thick lugs. The thick lugs make it wear a little big but it's offset by the thickness which feels way less than 13mm due to the massive dome. If you want a retro-inspired dive watch that is not derivative in design good luck topping this. I've noticed the new versions of the 65 have different text, instead of Oris, the line, Automatic, they just say Oris, looks cleaner, I'd like to see a new version with those things fixed. Minor stuff though, so many things in its favour, don't think i will ever sell this unless i can get a topper edition for a good price, or a new version comes out fixing my minor quibbles. Prefer this design to the Hodinkee one.


----------



## Techme

I've been thinking about picking up a 65 for some time and the time is right. But first I need some owners advice.

I am yet to try one in a store. However, I've spent quite a bit of time in the threads on WUS, like this one.

My wrist is just under 7.25 inches and flat. 

Should a 40mm be on my radar or should I go for the 42mm?

I pretty much exclusively wear divers comfortably between 40 to 42mm.

Considering the thin profile and thin tapered bracelet of the Oris, I'm not sure which way to go. Especially since the watch seems to fit great on the under 7 inch crew.

Just a week ago I received a CWard C65 auto which is stunning, but very similar in design. Despite it only being 41mm and in my comfort zone on paper, it wears larger because the bezel size is enlarging the dial size and the bracelet is tapered from 22mm. I would not want the Oris to feel bigger. 

I do like the original release, but I'm leaning towards the newer version with the black dial. I don't think I'd tire of the design.

What are your thoughts about size?

I have found the original version on a bracelet for a great price and the newer version on discount too while the sales are on, which I'd like to take advantage of.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

Techme said:


> I've been thinking about picking up a 65 for some time and the time is right. But first I need some owners advice.
> 
> I am yet to try one in a store. However, I've spent quite a bit of time in the threads on WUS, like this one.
> 
> My wrist is just under 7.25 inches and flat.
> 
> Should a 40mm be on my radar or should I go for the 42mm?
> 
> I pretty much exclusively wear divers comfortably between 40 to 42mm.
> 
> Considering the thin profile and thin tapered bracelet of the Oris, I'm not sure which way to go. Especially since the watch seems to fit great on the under 7 inch crew.
> 
> Just a week ago I received a CWard C65 auto which is stunning, but very similar in design. Despite it only being 41mm and in my comfort zone on paper, it wears larger because the bezel size is enlarging the dial size and the bracelet is tapered from 22mm. I would not want the Oris to feel bigger.
> 
> I do like the original release, but I'm leaning towards the newer version with the black dial. I don't think I'd tire of the design.
> 
> What are your thoughts about size?
> 
> I have found the original version on a bracelet for a great price and the newer version on discount too while the sales are on, which I'd like to take advantage of.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Id go with the 40mm.

Noticed your location says OZ, I've seen the original with bracelet around for AUD$1750 or so...


----------



## Techme

old45 said:


> Id go with the 40mm.
> 
> Noticed your location says OZ, I've seen the original with bracelet around for AUD$1750 or so...


Thanks for your comment.

Yes, I've seen it around that price for the original too. Although it's not as easy to find as the newer version.

Spent some more time stalking the Oris threads last night and I'm 85% in for the newer version with a black dial. Unfortunately, that's a $400 premium.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Such a great take on the original. There is just something about the feel and look of Oris. They truly are imo one of the "perfect" Swiss watch brands. Their undying popularity among collectors is a testament to this.


----------



## JonS1967

wheelbuilder said:


> Such a great take on the original. There is just something about the feel and look of Oris. They truly are imo one of the "perfect" Swiss watch brands. Their undying popularity among collectors is a testament to this.
> 
> View attachment 14668197


Agreed... and that's a great photo too. It really shows the watches beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Thanks Jon!


----------



## Techme

Does this watch wear true to its 40mm size?

I have tried on both the 40mm and 42mm at the AD and I'm kind of stuck since both work. I can get an excellent deal on a 40mm bronze bezel version at a great price and might pull the trigger today.

I have a very similar CWard C65 which is 41mm X 47mm X 22mm. The bezel is quite thin making the dial look large. Overall, it wears larger than my other 41mm watches. Great watch though.

Obviously, the Oris is 40mm with longer lugs. 

Does anyone have experience with both the Oris and the CWard and can share how they wear.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## old45

Techme said:


> Does this watch wear true to its 40mm size?
> 
> I have tried on both the 40mm and 42mm at the AD and I'm kind of stuck since both work. I can get an excellent deal on a 40mm bronze bezel version at a great price and might pull the trigger today.
> 
> I have a very similar CWard C65 which is 41mm X 47mm X 22mm. The bezel is quite thin making the dial look large. Overall, it wears larger than my other 41mm watches. Great watch though.
> 
> Obviously, the Oris is 40mm with longer lugs.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with both the Oris and the CWard and can share how they wear.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Wears about true to size, on one hand you have the thin bezel and thick lugs (disappear a bit in the bracelet) but on the other you have the thin thickness which is half dome anyway, it wears very thin.


----------



## Techme

old45 said:


> Wears about true to size, on one hand you have the thin bezel and thick lugs (disappear a bit in the bracelet) but on the other you have the thin thickness which is half dome anyway, it wears very thin.


Thanks mate.

I have a 40mm with the bronze bezel incoming. If it wears a mm smaller than my very similar designed CWard C65 it will be a beauty.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VVT4ME

Anyone have any idea if the khaki fabric strap can be purchased separately from Oris? Want to have one in addition to a bracelet


----------



## Techme

First day on the wrist. Loving it so far.


----------



## Canwatch

Hope you guys can help me. I am really debating on this watch, but on the other hand I am curious of the 36mm option as I have 6.25-6.5” wrists (temp dependant). 

I was able to try on a green 40mm on leather, but think it is pushing the limits with respect to lug to lug distance. (Photos below)

Normally wear a Rolex OP36 and have a SXK007 but find it chunky at times. 

Any opinions how the 40mm compare to a SKX? 

Also if you tried or considered the 36mm vs the 40mm what did you choose and why?

As for the bronze/black versions how is the bronze holding up? Tossed up between bronze/black or the blue dial versions. Both are appealing. 

Thanks


----------



## kplam

I have identical wrist size to you and have both watches. I snapped these two quick pictures comparing my 42mm SKX and 40mm Sixty-Five.

















Compared to the 42mm SKX, it has longer lug-to-lug but is significantly less top heavy. It's more planted on the wrist. If your wrist can handle a 47-48mm lug-to-lug you'll be fine. It'll wear smaller than the SKX in my opinion.

I looked at the 36mm Sixty-Five and found it looked small. My smallest piece is a 35mm Nomos Orion, which looks bigger because it's all dial. Watches with a divers bezel will look smaller because the dial is smaller. One big caveat about the 36mm Sixty-Five also was the odd 17mm lug width.


----------



## Techme

You sound like your in no man's land Canwatch. I think size difference is significant when you look the extra 4mm dial size as a % of dial size. 

I tried on my 7.25in wrist the 42mm and the 40mm on both ss and leather. All were manageable for me, but I preferred 40mm. I actually found the ss bracelet wore smaller than leather.

It's tough to compare to the SKX, which I also own, due to the completely different case sizes. The SKX is 42mm but wears smaller (just over 40mm IMO) because the case is wider than the bezel. Also the lug to lug distance is short.

On the other hand, I measure the 65 at just under 40mm and the bezel is wider than the case. Looking down, the lugs are thicker and longer. The bezel is thin increasing the dial size. IMO this makes the watch wear around 41mm. I keep putting my calipers on the 65 because I can't believe how it wears larger than other watches with larger specs on paper.

What's this mean?

Go to the shops again and try them on. The 36mm does sound small though, especially the lug width. Keep in mind that it's a vintage inspired watch though. I actually thought the 40mm was a little dainty the first time I tried it on, but after owning it, I know I was wrong. Perhaps it was the extreme taper at bracelet clasp. Now I find it comfortable. 

All the best.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canwatch

kplam said:


> One big caveat about the 36mm Sixty-Five also was the odd 17mm lug width.


Agreed. I wish they would have done 18 or 20mm. I probably wouldn't be on this forum then ?

Thanks for the photo comparison!



Techme said:


> I actually found the ss bracelet wore smaller than leather.


Good to know. That SS seems smaller. I have only ever seen it in person on leather or rubber. I do see your point about the % difference is size between the 36 and 40mm.
My AD is really small and has limited quantity. I'm heading on vacation in the spring so maybe I can find a nicely stocked AD while I am away!!

Thanks!


----------



## NTJW

Caz1402 said:


> Been looking for a more vintage style dive watch recently and ran into this. I love it's size, 40mm is perfect for me as I have smaller wrist and I love the simple style and beautiful colour. Does anyone have any experience with this watch? Please let me know what you guys think. This will be my first fairly expensive watch, I know not for alot of people but for me it will be my first over £1,000.
> View attachment 13966787


I owned one and reviewed it, but i swapped to this one instead because I find the dial extremely, interesting and unique

Its great to wear, thin, its just overall a bang for your buck watch

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

NTJW said:


> I owned one and reviewed it, but i swapped to this one instead because I find the dial extremely, interesting and unique
> 
> Its great to wear, thin, its just overall a bang for your buck watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Why the heck are my pics upside down

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

NTJW said:


> Why the heck are my pics upside down
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


Great shot. Easy to turn the phone upside down - maybe not a PC

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Techme said:


> Great shot. Easy to turn the phone upside down - maybe not a PC
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Its properly aligned in my gallery though... thanks for the compliment btw

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

ORIS 65


----------



## Nayche

Techme said:


> You sound like your in no man's land Canwatch. I think size difference is significant when you look the extra 4mm dial size as a % of dial size.
> 
> I tried on my 7.25in wrist the 42mm and the 40mm on both ss and leather. All were manageable for me, but I preferred 40mm. I actually found the ss bracelet wore smaller than leather.
> 
> It's tough to compare to the SKX, which I also own, due to the completely different case sizes. The SKX is 42mm but wears smaller (just over 40mm IMO) because the case is wider than the bezel. Also the lug to lug distance is short.
> 
> On the other hand, I measure the 65 at just under 40mm and the bezel is wider than the case. Looking down, the lugs are thicker and longer. The bezel is thin increasing the dial size. IMO this makes the watch wear around 41mm. I keep putting my calipers on the 65 because I can't believe how it wears larger than other watches with larger specs on paper.
> 
> What's this mean?
> 
> Go to the shops again and try them on. The 36mm does sound small though, especially the lug width. Keep in mind that it's a vintage inspired watch though. I actually thought the 40mm was a little dainty the first time I tried it on, but after owning it, I know I was wrong. Perhaps it was the extreme taper at bracelet clasp. Now I find it comfortable.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Couldn't have said it any better. The Oris 65 is actually quite a strange watch in terms of size and proportions. The dial size is greatly enhanced due to the thin bezel and large dial aperture.

The 65 wears larger than my SKX from a 'face on' perspective. However, the 65 is much, much thinner than the Seiko and it's very noticeable. It gets worn the most out of my watches, it's very well made and above all it just disappears on the wrist and never gets in the way.

The SKX can be troublesome wearing with shirts and jumpers etc as it is actually quite a decent chunk of watch.


----------



## ryan850

These are all great points. I have just a 7" wrist and the 65 wears the most comfortable out of all the watches I own (others in contention would the nth subs).

I think it's the combination of the thinness of the case (lots of height is in the bubble crystal) and the bracelet. The taper down to 16 takes getting used to visually but comfort wise, it is an absolute dream. It is very light for a bracelet and wears perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

ryan850 said:


> These are all great points. I have just a 7" wrist and the 65 wears the most comfortable out of all the watches I own (others in contention would the nth subs).
> 
> I think it's the combination of the thinness of the case (lots of height is in the bubble crystal) and the bracelet. The taper down to 16 takes getting used to visually but comfort wise, it is an absolute dream. It is very light for a bracelet and wears perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The extreme taper on the bracelet initially turned me off and because of this I was close to pulling the trigger on the 42mm. After a lot of reading in this thread and video reviews, I took a punt on the 40mm a haven't looked back. It fits so good.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

New look...


----------



## ryan850

slorollin said:


> New look...
> 
> View attachment 14798913
> 
> 
> View attachment 14798917
> 
> 
> View attachment 14798923


Would have never thought to pair together but it looks pretty damn good.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

ryan850 said:


> Would have never thought to pair together but it looks pretty damn good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I saw another thread with pics of a black 65 with black shark mesh and I thought it looked pretty cool. Then I ran across this this blue mesh bracelet and thought I'd give it a try on my black 'n blue.


----------



## old45

Any idea whether this would fit?

https://www.amazon.com/Oyster-Watch...s=20mm+riveted+bracelet&qid=1580090561&sr=8-1


----------



## slorollin

old45 said:


> Any idea whether this would fit?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Oyster-Watch...s=20mm+riveted+bracelet&qid=1580090561&sr=8-1


The width is right. It will probably work. You may have to play with the end links to get a snug fit. This is about the only advantage to hollow end links. You can re-form them a bit.


----------



## mike88ns

In-House movement for the 65 range in 2020, inevitability or wishful thinking?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

mike88ns said:


> In-House movement for the 65 range in 2020, inevitability or wishful thinking?


Considering they currently only have the rather large 10 day pr manual wind as their inhouse movement...wishful thinking.


----------



## teeritz

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Considering they currently only have the rather large 10 day pr manual wind as their inhouse movement...wishful thinking.


I dunno, man. Baselworld is just around the corner. 
Who knows what tricks Oris may have up its sleeve?


----------



## watches4ever

Caz1402 said:


> Been looking for a more vintage style dive watch recently and ran into this. I love it's size, 40mm is perfect for me as I have smaller wrist and I love the simple style and beautiful colour. Does anyone have any experience with this watch? Please let me know what you guys think. This will be my first fairly expensive watch, I know not for alot of people but for me it will be my first over £1,000.
> View attachment 13966787


I have two; The standard 65 black dial and in coming will be the BiCo steel and bronze version. 1965 retro iconic. The size and dials are perfect for many wrists. The bracelet is well designed and good quality. The way one should get hold of these is buying pre-owned all complete as the saving from RRP will be significant and more realistically priced.


----------



## ryan850

Loving the bronze bezel version. I previously had the standard release model. Both were perfect on wrist.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder

Bracelet finally came in. That was a long wait!


----------



## cdnguyen729

Are those fake rivets on the bracelets just like the Tudor Black Bay?


----------



## islander009

wheelbuilder said:


> Bracelet finally came in. That was a long wait!
> 
> View attachment 14833601


Beautiful watch!!! The bracelet looks great, may I ask how does the bracelet feel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

islander009 said:


> Beautiful watch!!! The bracelet looks great, may I ask how does the bracelet feel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the most comfortable bracelets I've tried, and I'm a brwcelet guy so I need a good bracelet.

The taper down to 16 is a little different but I've found it helps considerably with comfort.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

cdnguyen729 said:


> Are those fake rivets on the bracelets just like the Tudor Black Bay?


Actual Rivets unlike the BB.


----------



## watchdaddy1

It's a solid piece no matter which version









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hyjadenlee

I was wondering about the same thing! It's awesome to see actual rivets on a bracelet at a far more manageable price range.


----------



## bricem13

Rivets are still aesthetically doubtfull to me at least... Though the bracelet is very well made and comfy

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## old45

old45 said:


> Any idea whether this would fit?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Oyster-Watch...s=20mm+riveted+bracelet&qid=1580090561&sr=8-1


Do not buy this bracelet! Clasp broke after about 30 seconds of use! Anti-climax!


----------



## marcusjchid

Love mine









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster

Love mine. Got to be one of the best vintage style reissues around. Got inspired by Bond's new No Time To Die Omega and bought a mesh to try


----------



## NyCSnEaK

You know you want it &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## evancamp13

Also a fan. It's an absolute strap monster and might be my most worn piece now a days









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnguyen729

While the Oris 65 is a very nice watch I feel the bottom is too flat for my liking. They need to curve it more but since it is 40mm it is doable.


----------



## Maruzen

cdnguyen729 said:


> While the Oris 65 is a very nice watch I feel the bottom is too flat for my liking. They need to curve it more but since it is 40mm it is doable.


I've tried it on at an AD twice and have to agree about the bottom being too flat. It's not a dealbreaker, but something I definitely noted.


----------



## JohnM67

I love mine (on a 7.5 wrist):


----------



## dmukherjee18

was an excellent piece till i went swimming with it. had it go to service because moisture got in. sold it after that.


----------



## JoeArizona

dmukherjee18 said:


> was an excellent piece till i went swimming with it. had it go to service because moisture got in. sold it after that.


Bummer!


----------



## Oh mon gars

watchdaddy1 said:


> It's a solid piece no matter which version
> 
> View attachment 14847807
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Very nice ! May I ask the ref of your strap?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Oh mon gars said:


> Very nice ! May I ask the ref of your strap?


TY, it's from Mateo @vintage_style_straps on IG

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rcbeck

I want a bronze bezel, blue dial, 40mm, and I want it now, ORIS!


----------



## nymfan

Can anyone confirm if the 40mm Arabic models are discontinued?


----------



## mikekchc

nymfan said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 40mm Arabic models are discontinued?


Last i checked (around Dec), my AD said they are still making them... but the blue and black retro style is discontinued I believe.


----------



## mikekchc

nymfan said:


> Can anyone confirm if the 40mm Arabic models are discontinued?


Last i checked (around Dec), my AD said they are still making them... but the blue and black retro style is discontinued I believe.


----------



## JonS1967

rcbeck said:


> I want a bronze bezel, blue dial, 40mm, and I want it now, ORIS!


Do you mean this one?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

JonS1967 said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he means this one but with a blue dial.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross

Let me preface this by saying I know YouTube is not the end all, be all. But, it seems that there are some limitations of the 65 that many youtubers agree on: the basic movement, the mediocre bezel action, the 100m water resistance (vs. 200m or more for a diver) and the average lume performance.

At the retail asking price, it seems to be a pretty poor value proposition. 

But do 65 owners feel that at the more realistic asking prices - $1,300+ for new, $800-900 for used, that it is a decent value? Or is it more value-be-damned, this is a sweet looking and great wearing watch?

Personally, I love the black and blue heritage dial and have found one for just under $1,300 from an AD. I'd be interested if anyone knows where I can find a better deal. 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## usaomil

Caz1402 said:


> It looks so much larger then the size suggest, unless my current watch wears smaller then it's size suggest. I have smaller wrist then you





creepy ross said:


> Let me preface this by saying I know YouTube is not the end all, be all. But, it seems that there are some limitations of the 65 that many youtubers agree on: the basic movement, the mediocre bezel action, the 100m water resistance (vs. 200m or more for a diver) and the average lume performance.
> 
> At the retail asking price, it seems to be a pretty poor value proposition.
> 
> But do 65 owners feel that at the more realistic asking prices - $1,300+ for new, $800-900 for used, that it is a decent value? Or is it more value-be-damned, this is a sweet looking and great wearing watch?
> 
> Personally, I love the black and blue heritage dial and have found one for just under $1,300 from an AD. I'd be interested if anyone knows where I can find a better deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk[/Q
> 
> I bought my Oris 65 from RBWC in South Bay Galleria ( Redondo Beach ). The Mall is close now but call in the near future.


----------



## ryan850

creepy ross said:


> Let me preface this by saying I know YouTube is not the end all, be all. But, it seems that there are some limitations of the 65 that many youtubers agree on: the basic movement, the mediocre bezel action, the 100m water resistance (vs. 200m or more for a diver) and the average lume performance.
> 
> At the retail asking price, it seems to be a pretty poor value proposition.
> 
> But do 65 owners feel that at the more realistic asking prices - $1,300+ for new, $800-900 for used, that it is a decent value? Or is it more value-be-damned, this is a sweet looking and great wearing watch?
> 
> Personally, I love the black and blue heritage dial and have found one for just under $1,300 from an AD. I'd be interested if anyone knows where I can find a better deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a bronze bezel / rose gold indices version and I think at the market value price, it's a great watch. It depends on what you value in a watch and I value the more subjective things than just the "specs".

Its perfect in what I look for and I could easily see always having some version of a 65 the collection.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## phamou

any of you wearing a Divers65 with a formal suit for work? How does it look like?


----------



## liquidtension

phamou said:


> any of you wearing a Divers65 with a formal suit for work? How does it look like?


Here is an idea.


----------



## yankeexpress

So friggin' photogenic


----------



## Genuishevitz

That old school dial is a fantastic look for this watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Took this shot on Friday. Enjoy it immensely and exudes vintage cool.


----------



## francorx

I have been very happy with mine. I love the size and fit. So happy I bought this. Loved it from when it was first released.


----------



## slowdive

NyCSnEaK said:


> View attachment 15048275
> 
> 
> Took this shot on Friday. Enjoy it immensely and exudes vintage cool.


That Topper Edition version looks so fantastic. Wow. Awesome shot! Making me regret not buying one of those back when they were first available!


----------



## Dudubjd

Guys, I need some help. I am looking to buy a 65 but I dont know If it Will fit ok. I like 40mm watches, but I bought a Steinhart Batman 39 and I thought it was a little bit small. 

If someone could help with a picture with a Stein 39 vs a 65 40mm it Will help me a lot.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

Dudubjd said:


> Guys, I need some help. I am looking to buy a 65 but I dont know If it Will fit ok. I like 40mm watches, but I bought a Steinhart Batman 39 and I thought it was a little bit small.
> 
> If someone could help with a picture with a Stein 39 vs a 65 40mm it Will help me a lot.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


I had a Steinhart OVM 39 and it definitely felt small on my flat 7.25 inch wrist. I moved it on immediately. My 65 fits fantastic. The dial is much bigger on the 65 because of its thin bezel. I suggest you try the 40mm and 42mm 65's, the difference for me didn't feel huge on the wrist. The 65 bracelet is more slender than the OVM, but super comfortable.


----------



## ryan850

Dudubjd said:


> Guys, I need some help. I am looking to buy a 65 but I dont know If it Will fit ok. I like 40mm watches, but I bought a Steinhart Batman 39 and I thought it was a little bit small.
> 
> If someone could help with a picture with a Stein 39 vs a 65 40mm it Will help me a lot.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


What is your wrist size?

I have a 7" wrist and it fits perfectly. Visually, it looks larger than a normal 40mm given the thickness of the bezel being smaller.

I'll snap a picture next to a 40mm cward trident for comparison here shortly.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slowdive

So out of the 40mm Divers Sixty Fives, which is the "one" to get?

I can't decide between the black one with the funky numerals, or the black one with the bronze bezel edge.

Obviously a matter of taste but I'd welcome some opinions!


----------



## damienmcguigan

slowdive said:


> So out of the 40mm Divers Sixty Fives, which is the "one" to get?
> 
> I can't decide between the black one with the funky numerals, or the black one with the bronze bezel edge.
> 
> Obviously a matter of taste but I'd welcome some opinions!


I always wanted a nodate version that i could just pick up and wear during those summer months/holidays at pool etc... and not having to worry about setting the date. I've gone backwards and forwards and came close to buying a 40mm dark green with bronze bezel recently even though it had a date (at least at my preferred 6 o clock position). Then yesterday they announced this new one - https://www.oris.ch/watch/oris-x-momotaro/01-733-7707-4337-set

It is top of my list for sure. Even if the strap isn't for everyone, I don't like bracelets and can swap for a good tropic rubber strap if i feel the need/urge, so for me its perfect!


----------



## damienmcguigan

Double post


----------



## damienmcguigan

Dudubjd said:


> Guys, I need some help. I am looking to buy a 65 but I dont know If it Will fit ok. I like 40mm watches, but I bought a Steinhart Batman 39 and I thought it was a little bit small.
> 
> If someone could help with a picture with a Stein 39 vs a 65 40mm it Will help me a lot.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


This is the 40mm Arabic numerals version on my 7" wrist


----------



## slowdive

damienmcguigan said:


> I always wanted a nodate version that i could just pick up and wear during those summer months/holidays at pool etc... and not having to worry about setting the date. I've gone backwards and forwards and came close to buying a 40mm dark green with bronze bezel recently even though it had a date (at least at my preferred 6 o clock position). Then yesterday they announced this new one - https://www.oris.ch/watch/oris-x-momotaro/01-733-7707-4337-set
> 
> It is top of my list for sure. Even if the strap isn't for everyone, I don't like bracelets and can swap for a good tropic rubber strap if i feel the need/urge, so for me its perfect!


I like the no date aspect for sure, the green isn't to my taste though. If they offered this in blue or black I'd be all over it.


----------



## ryan850

slowdive said:


> So out of the 40mm Divers Sixty Fives, which is the "one" to get?
> 
> I can't decide between the black one with the funky numerals, or the black one with the bronze bezel edge.
> 
> Obviously a matter of taste but I'd welcome some opinions!


IMO it depends on what type of category this will be filling and what you'd be wearing it with.

I have had both so here is my feedback.

The Arabic numeral version was the first one I got. I liked the unique design layout and the domed crystal. The case was also perfect size for me. It fit great in my collection. I had that one for about 6 months.

I then purchased the bronze bezel. I work in a biz casual environment and wanted something a bit dressier. I also don't have any bronze and not much color so I wanted a little bit of pop. The bronze bezel fit the bill.

With that said, I recently took pictures to sell the Arabic numeral version and was able to handle both after having spent time with both.

It brought back all of the reasons why I liked the 65 to begin with. The heritage model is just classic Oris. A bit funky, but unique all on its own.

I ended up staying with the bronze because its just better suited, for ME, but I really had to think hard about possibly keeping the heritage.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

slowdive said:


> So out of the 40mm Divers Sixty Fives, which is the "one" to get?
> 
> I can't decide between the black one with the funky numerals, or the black one with the bronze bezel edge.
> 
> Obviously a matter of taste but I'd welcome some opinions!


The bronze bezel will patina will be much duller than the shiny catalogue photos - if you let it. Here's mine in the early morning, not so vibrant light.


----------



## NyCSnEaK

slowdive said:


> That Topper Edition version looks so fantastic. Wow. Awesome shot! Making me regret not buying one of those back when they were first available!


Thank you very much. I'm enamored by it more, each time I wear it. Just a pleasure to look at, with its subtle differences.


----------



## slowdive

ryan850 said:


> IMO it depends on what type of category this will be filling and what you'd be wearing it with.
> 
> I have had both so here is my feedback.
> 
> The Arabic numeral version was the first one I got. I liked the unique design layout and the domed crystal. The case was also perfect size for me. It fit great in my collection. I had that one for about 6 months.
> 
> I then purchased the bronze bezel. I work in a biz casual environment and wanted something a bit dressier. I also don't have any bronze and not much color so I wanted a little bit of pop. The bronze bezel fit the bill.
> 
> With that said, I recently took pictures to sell the Arabic numeral version and was able to handle both after having spent time with both.
> 
> It brought back all of the reasons why I liked the 65 to begin with. The heritage model is just classic Oris. A bit funky, but unique all on its own.
> 
> I ended up staying with the bronze because its just better suited, for ME, but I really had to think hard about possibly keeping the heritage.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback, that's all great info. I already have a Seamaster which is kind of a dressy diver, but usually at the office I wear my Speedy pro anyways. So I guess I'm looking for a bit of a wildcard. I think I'm going to go Arabic version!


----------



## slowdive

NyCSnEaK said:


> Thank you very much. I'm enamored by it more, each time I wear it. Just a pleasure to look at, with its subtle differences.


I'm really tempted to hunt down a preowned Topper version. It's the best looking version IMO.


----------



## RCTimeDude

need to research this brand a little more...............I like the bronze dive watch. the patina one some of the pics I've seen are way too cool


----------



## NS1

Loving my 40 mm Divers Sixty-Five:


----------



## old45

After a few false starts I finally got the original bracelet. For me it takes it to another level!


----------



## loki1080

Techme said:


> The bronze bezel will patina will be much duller than the shiny catalogue photos - if you let it. Here's mine in the early morning, not so vibrant light.
> View attachment 15063321


Can't wait for mine to patina, that looks beautiful. Does anyone know if the bezel is solid bronze or just coated? Curious how much re-polishing they will be able to take over time for those who want to keep them shiny.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme

loki1080 said:


> Can't wait for mine to patina, that looks beautiful. Does anyone know if the bezel is solid bronze or just coated? Curious how much re-polishing they will be able to take over time for those who want to keep them shiny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


From what I understand, bronze is not expensive or difficult to work with. So probably not a big deal to create a solid bronze bezel. Also, at the price point of the Oris, it would be disappointing to have a bronze coated bezel and I don't think Oris would be that ballsy to take the risk. Finally, Oris already built a good reputation with their solid bronze Carl B. Chrono offering.


----------



## loki1080

Techme said:


> From what I understand, bronze is not expensive or difficult to work with. So probably not a big deal to create a solid bronze bezel. Also, at the price point of the Oris, it would be disappointing to have a bronze coated bezel and I don't think Oris would be that ballsy to take the risk. Finally, Oris already built a good reputation with their solid bronze Carl B. Chrono offering.


That's what I figured but you never know. There's more expensive watches out there that have used coatings.

Sent from my SM-G986W using Tapatalk


----------



## duculetu

Ladies and gents, this strap monster on a Hadley Roma Cordura:














Such a beautiful every day watch, it's a pity I do not wear it often.

LE: The only thing I should do is move the buckle from the tropic strap to the cordura but with the isolation, I do not wear a watch much often.


----------



## Kott007

Nice vintage look, I prefer 42mm


----------



## RoRoPa

Kott007 said:


> Nice vintage look, I prefer 42mm


Do you own the 42mm? Any pictures? I have a 7" wrist and am very torn between the 40mm and 42mm version.  Both are in my Goldilocks zone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850

RoRoPa said:


> Do you own the 42mm? Any pictures? I have a 7" wrist and am very torn between the 40mm and 42mm version. Both are in my Goldilocks zone.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IMO, I would go with 40mm.

I also have a 7" wrist and believe mine fits perfectly.

The thin dive bezel makes these wear larger.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt

For context, I have 6.25" wrists and the 40mm is hands down my favorite watch. I personally think it wears great on my small wrists. And the bracelet is fantastic.


----------



## Techme

I have a 7.25 inch wrist and asked the same question here before buying. I tried both on too and could have gone with both. I'm definitely glad I took the advice of owners here and chose the 40mm. Firstly, I think it fits the aesthetic vibes of a vintage styled watch design. Secondly, as mentioned above, the thin bezel and larger dial size makes it feel bigger than 40mm.


----------



## word140

I have a 7.5 inch wrist and the 40mm works great for me as does the 42mm. I really think both work well for many different wrist sizes. The main reason liked the 40mm over the 42mm was the face of the 40mm with the wonderful vintage look.


----------



## JohnM67

This is the 40mm on a 7.5 wrist.

I tried on the 42mm, and whilst it worked perfectly fine on my wrist, I have a preference for smaller watches and the 40mm suited me better. It wears a little on the large side IMO.


----------



## NTJW

16.5 cm wrist here, looks great IMHO


----------



## mamba

Caz1402 said:


> Thanks, the one thing I'd like to know is the lug to lug measurements if that's possible. My current everyday watch is an SKX007 which is a 42.5mm case and 46mm lug to lug and it fits pretty well. The oris has a smaller case size but for some reason looks larger to me.


Hi,
most likely you already found it, anyway
Oris Diver 65 in
42mm has L2L 50.8mm
40mm has L2L 48mm

I have similar wrist around 7" and Seiko SKX007 fits me well also.
Then, basically all suggestions I have read in YouTube points to Oris Diver 65 in 40mm.
That also confirm L2L (I try that my watches to be somewhere between 47-49.5mm L2L)
HTH


----------



## Simpkijd

One thing to keep in mind is that a 42mm Driver 65 (at least mine is anyways, not sure if they all are…) has a lug width of 21mm vs the more standard 20mm. If you’re big into swapping straps, this could be an issue. Just food for thought.


----------

